# Your thoughts on 3D movies?



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

When they're actually filmed in 3D (i.e. with two cameras per shot), they can be quite good. Otherwise, there's no point other than as a marketing gimmick. Case in point: 




I don't think it'll last.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Boring gimmick for the most part. They are re-releasing big draws in 3D and movies with zero content leaning on 3D being the big draw. They were just churning them out for awhile. I'm sure you could do great things with it, however.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't know if it's because the theater I went to sucks or maybe this is how it's supposed to be, but the few times I've been to a 3D film it was always bad (Avatar, Saw X (insert number) etc.) and the picture was too dark with those glasses on. 
So no joy at all here. 
I guess it's a much more enjoyable experience when watching a good movie. Do you have anything to recommend Kopachris?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Chrythes said:


> Do you have anything to recommend Kopachris?


Unfortunately, I don't have anything to recommend. I only rarely get to see 3D movies, and they've always been horrible, except for the ones that are accompanied by a motion simulator.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

I like 3D animations. 3D films with real actors just annoy me.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

They give me a headache, so I find the experience unpleasant, and the whole purpose of a 3D release is to cinema and plot what big cars are to men with small dicks.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

The last Harry Potter was pretty good in 3D. I don't think it's a marketing gimmick, a lot of producers like working with 3D for the immersion. I'm looking forward to the The Hobbit which was shot in 3D, i believe.

Marketing gimmicks are companies who tried to make you buy a new TV, a new Blu-ray receiver, and $400 active glasses for each member of your family. $5 disposable glasses is the way to go, imo.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

It's just a ******** marketable gimmick from the 80s that's being revived again because people are by large dumber than ever.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I've never actually seen a 3D film in 3D, but last year's Drive Angry with Nicolas Cage was shot in 3D and was very fun. So that was a good 3D film, but I guess it helped that it was also good in 2D.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

3D movies....boooooo!!! I personally can't stand the concept. It isn't the 3D itself that I dislike, it's the way that it's used. In modern-day 3D movies they typically take all the effort out of the story, plot, and character development and put it into graphics, special effects, and crazy/unbelievable action sequences. They do it because it sells, but in my opinion it lowers the quality of the end product. Now, if you could retain the quality to the story and such while still keeping a movie 3D, sure I wouldn't really be opposed to it. But then again, a more story-driven movie doesn't really need to be 3D anyways because it doesn't add as much to the experience...not nearly as much of a rush having someone's face right in front of you talking as it is seeing a hand grenade lobbed through the screen towards your face.

I went to see a 3D movie with my dad a while back, and when it was over neither of us knew what it was about lol. All we knew was that it had a lot of monsters and apparently the star of the movie had to kill all of them to save the world. Pretty riveting stuff!!


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

We took our Daughter to see Streetdance 2 in 3D last night The 3D worked pretty well and was sympathetically deployed I would say. I did feel a bit self conscious watching Sofia Boutella salsa dancing all over the shop. Me box of Maltesers got all melted! 
So anyway, we've booked for Titanic 3D tonight. I think 3D is pretty good for Blockbusters and Popular Culture Movies. I mean I dont think I'd want to see Schindler's List or or something in 3D.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

I think it is a marketing gimmick - they can charge significantly more for tickets. Ticket revenues have been up, or at least not declining as much, despite lower ticket sales. Reason: higher priced tickets, as more options like IMAX and 3D are offered. People think they need to see the movies in this way.

Ultimately, though, no gimmick like 3D can compensate for a crappy film. I have been more entertained by some grainy, black and white flicks with poor sound quality than I have by some 3D movies I have seen - and if you get a bad seat in the theater, then 3D actually detracts from the movie experience. I saw the 5th Harry Potter movie in "3D." In reality, it was only one small portion of the film that was in 3D - and for that they could charge a higher price. By the time I got in the theater, I had to sit on the front row, and the 3D portion was so horrible from the front row that I literally could not tell what was going on, even though I knew the book quite well. The last movie I saw in 3D was Clash of the Titans, and I decided then that would be my last.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

My wife and I saw Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows - Part 2, in IMAX 3D. We both came away with the same opinion. Never again for 3D. The effect was so laughably bad, that it sabotaged the movie.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Didn't Martin Scorsese recently make a film in 3D?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes, he directed _Hugo_.


----------



## mikey (Nov 26, 2013)

They suck on the most part. Gravity is the only film I've seen that's worth the 3d.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I hate 3D and I'm glad everyone else agrees. Just a gimmick to raise movie ticket prices.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

3D can certainly add to the appeal of a film if done correctly. For the most part, I hate Hollywood fare but I'd recommend to see the following in 3D: *Gravity* (2013) and *Dawn of the Planet of the Apes* (2014).


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

*Gravity* was just a great movie period. I can't remember the last time I was on the edge of my seat almost the entire movie. However, I can't remember if I saw it in 3D or not.

The best (and really only one that made a difference IMO) 3D movie I ever saw, I saw in IMAX which was "*Avatar.*" Now granted, the movie was *Dances-With-Wolves-On-A-Different-Planet* (I defy someone to explain how the base plot was any different), however, the 3D world that James Cameron created was amazing. When they were walking through the jungle, it seemed like I could reach out my hand and touch the plants and the flying bugs.

I don't remember any 3D movie ever coming close to that COMPLETE 3D effect. Every other 3D effect is something from an explosion coming at you real fast. It is a gimmick and it usually sucks.

V


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

They sometimes make me feel weird and a bit sick, like I 'm epilleptic. Not a big fan of this technique. A bit of a gimmick, just write a story/movie that I can loose myself into without all that nonsense.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## satoru (May 29, 2014)

Hmm, seems like the majority here hates 3D. I love 3D movies. The technology is still young and the 3D effect varies so much from movies to movies, turning some into just a garbage. I hope the technology will mature soon and the effect will be much more acceptable to more people. Meanwhile, one movie I cannot wait to see in 3D is James Cameron's "Deepsea Challenge". It must be stunning. 

I have to confess that I do a lot of image analysis in 3D, so 3D is nothing new but an old pal for me and that may explain my love for it.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

I liked Life of Pi and thought they used 3D very well.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

I saw Life of Pi in 2D. Great film. I had forgotten it was 3D. The only one I have ever liked that I saw in 3d was Harold and Kumar 3D Christmas. A couple of good 3D gags in that one.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I haven't seen any of the new generation of 3D movies, but I have seen 3D television. I am not impressed. Firstly, you have to wear glasses for the effect (what if you misplace them? they get scratched?), which is a general nuisance; and secondly, I did not find the effect to be pleasant, as the figures appeared as cutout dolls superimposed on a flat background. Overall, it didn't look realistic... and the cost of the television sets is astronomical.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

I love a well-done 3D film. Animated movies seem to usually put it to great use. Like Toy Story 3. But there's plenty of action films that have done it well too. I don't think the home 3D market will go anywhere but I think in theaters it is enjoyable.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

brotagonist said:


> I did not find the effect to be pleasant, as the figures appeared as cutout dolls superimposed on a flat background. Overall, it didn't look realistic...


This .


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

satoru said:


> Hmm, seems like the majority here hates 3D. I love 3D movies. The technology is still young and the 3D effect varies so much from movies to movies, turning some into just a garbage. I hope the technology will mature soon and the effect will be much more acceptable to more people. Meanwhile, one movie I cannot wait to see in 3D is James Cameron's "Deepsea Challenge". It must be stunning.
> 
> I have to confess that I do a lot of image analysis in 3D, so 3D is nothing new but an old pal for me and that may explain my love for it.


I like 3D movies. However, sometimes the glasses don't fit right and slip down my nose.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Speaking of 3D movies, I plan on seeing Dawn of the Planet of the Apes real soon in 3D. It's got great reviews.


----------



## mikey (Nov 26, 2013)

What I like about 3D is the gimmick - stuff flying out of the screen - which they rarely use. Depth doesn't really do much for me; normal 2D is perfectly adequate.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

Some of my favorite movies are still the old black and white ones. Most of them actually. Citizen Kane, To Kill a Mockingbird, The Treasure of the Sierra Madre, Dr. Strangelove, Paths of Glory, The Maltese Falcon, The Third Man, His Girl Friday. If a film is great it doesn't need fancy tech. Now they put too much money into special effects and not enough into the script.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

My favourite movies are not 3D, as I like all Giuseppe Tornatore movies, and most of Almodovar. In theatres I've seen many IMAX 3D movies, mostly cartoons. Avatar was not far away from a cartoon. I saw it, the image was beautiful but the movie is 0 for me.
I have one Sony 3D TV (not so expensive), but I am the only one at home not wearing glasses, and not bothered by those active "polarized" glasses needed to watch a 3 d program. The image is very good, but again I only like it in cartoons.


----------

